

Google instant not saving you precious seconds? Try this. - thevivekpandey
http://www.untabbed.com

======
thevivekpandey
Hi, I made this website, partially inspired by google instant. You can open
the search results in iframes and drag/drop/resize the iframes. Thus, you can
avoid shuffling between the tabs. I think people with relatively large screen
space would fine it useful. Would love to have some feedback! Thanks!

